# Toasts with chickpeas TNT



## kadesma (Nov 9, 2012)

In a small saucepan,combine 1/2 cup chopped shallots,1/2 tea.tender fresh rosemary needles , 1 clove of crushed garlic,and 2 Tab. of evoo you will need more for drizzling. Cook 2-3 min. or til shallots and garlic  are tender. Add 1 16oz can of drained and rinsed ceci beans, 2 Tab. water, salt and pepper cook 3-4 min til beans are heated through stir often, coarsly mash the beanswith a fork or back of a spoon add a little more water if the mix seems dry. Stir in 1 Tab. balsamic vinegar taste and see how the mix tastes. Grill or broil 8 slices of French or Italian bread cut about 1/2in. thick toast til a light golden brown, turn and do the other side Spread with a little of the chickpea mixture drizzle with evoo and top with some mashed anchovy or spread a little anchovy paste. This is easy to double 
enjoy
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 10, 2012)

Very tasty indeed Kades


----------

